# bearing prep for carpet



## smojoe (May 17, 2002)

ok, I have a racer version TC3 with the stock rubber sealed bearings. The problem that I have is that the carpet fibers get into the inside of the bearing, melt, and then sieze the bearing, leaving it useless. I overheard a conversation a few pit spaces down where a guy said that the other guy should take out the bearing covers. I am guessing the theory behind this is that the fibers arent stuck inside the bearing so that they cannot melt. I have no idea, and so I have turned to you guys for help. 

Thanks, 
Stephen


----------



## SCUBA STEVE (Jan 20, 2005)

Stephen, What I do is use metal shielded bearings and once they feel like they are getting fibers stuck in them I put them on a towel and soak them with motor spray then take one at a time and put it on one of your hex drivers and spin it then quickly lite it on fire with a lighter....this will burn the fibers away instantly...then while the bearing is still hot I hurry up and put a tiny drop of oil on it and since the bearing is warm the oil falls right down in it....BUT! be very careful doing this....make sure when you light that bearing it is not so soaked that it's dripping....also make sure the towel soaked with motor spray is far from the bearing you are lighting...and make sure your hands are free of motor spray!...I started a hell of a fire doing this so if you do want to try it be VERY careful!....some people may tell you not to do this because it is dangerous which is probably good advice .....but it does work great for me so I thought I would share it with ya.....Steve C.


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

SCUBA STEVE said:


> ..I started a hell of a fire doing this so if you do want to try it be VERY careful!.........but it does work great for me so I thought I would share it with ya.....Steve C.


Dude after meeting you last Saturday I thought you might be a bit on the wild side LOL I was the guy pitting in front of Jerry, By the way when did He fall down? Cant beeive i missed that!


----------



## kawa62684 (Aug 1, 2003)

*Bearings*

With rubbersealed bearings I will usually remove the rubber seal with and xacto knife or something similar. Bearings are shipped with a very thick lubricant in them which creates a lot of drag. removes this with motor cleaner or any strong cleaner and the bearing will spin a lot better. Also by removing the seals there is less for the carpet fibers to tangle with.

Cons however is that you will have to lube the bearings more often and they won't last as long because they are more exposed to the finer particals


----------



## Mac The Knife (Jul 23, 2002)

I remove just the inner shields,,, You still have to clean them, but it makes cleaning easier.


----------

